# Anesthesia Coding for 76942



## Amanda_Kentch (May 30, 2008)

We are wondering if can bill for the ultrasound guided nerve block (76942).  I dont know if the anesthesiologist is doing the ultrasound or if they are just looking at the screen while a tech does the ultrasound.  Or do we just bill for the nerve block?

Thanks
Amanda


----------



## Krecher (Jun 4, 2008)

Amanda,
We are billing for the US guide, as long as our anes have the documentation on the anes records and in the chart they have a picture. 
Hope that helps.


----------

